# Educating Landlords?



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I want to help educate landlords about service dogs. I know I've had past landlords who knew nothing, and didn't realize that its illegal to charge a pet fee for a SD. But then the same ones, when I said I would bring in information for them said no problem and took me at my word. Which was great, but also makes them targets for abuse... 

I'm currently the manager where I'm living. And we have some tenants that tried to pull one over on me. Told me they had 2 pit bulls, but if we had a policy on breeds BOTH dogs were service dogs. I asked them how that worked, because you cannot have 2 service dogs. You can only have one active service dog. Then they told me the dogs are crated when they leave the house. So I asked if they were service dogs, or skilled companion dogs because service dogs accompany you everywhere and skilled companion dogs which help in the home do not have the same housing rights.. Everytime I asked a question like this, they avoided answering it. Fast forward, we let them move in and they found out that I have a service dog. They told me they purchased 2 service dog certificates online to use when people don't want to house pit bulls... I talked to them at length about what they're doing and why its wrong. I won't go further into it, other than saying they are moving soon and probably don't care about anything I said. 

I'd like to educate landlords on what you can or can't ask, what the laws are surrounding SDs, and maybe something like signs to look for? Such as if your tenant repeatedly leaves the house without their dog.. It might be a sign they aren't actually a service dog! I want to both make it easier for those with legimate SDs, and harder for those with fakers. 

Good idea? Bad? Suggestions to go about this? I was thinking I could make an informative post on craigslist for one. Not sure where though, as in the housing section it would probably be flagged as spam. Make fliers to mail out to people...


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

Find out if there are any professional organizations of property managers in your area. They might be organized through real estate agent organizations. If there are they might welcome a guest speaker.

Rather than starting with landlords you should start with the local Chamber of Commerce. The networking there might open up lots of doors to the whole community.

Public access TV might be another route. I you make a short video that is done for public access might help get the word out. Then post it to Utube if it is allowed by the public access agreement.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks! I sent an email to the owner of a property management business last night. He is friends with the landlord of the property I manage, so I'm hoping he can help me branch out. 

As far as being a guest speaker though or tv/youtube... I could never do that. i have some severe social anxiety! Funny thing is I was in drama club in high school. I had no problem acting, because I wasn't being me, but in speech class I would turn beet red and shake while giving speeches. So I don't see that working out haha.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

You can also contact your local Board of Realtors and ask them about an informative letter. I am a Realtor (referral only now) and most of us own multiple rental properties.

I use to manage 2,000 properties in the 90's and I either have forgotten or did not know about the SD provision. Thanks!


----------

